# Sonic Team confirms 25th Anniversary Sonic game is in the works



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## verifyvenuz (Jun 23, 2016)

Please be a good game, please be a good game...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 23, 2016)

YES FINALLY, GO @Chary 
Getting in there, finding out stuff for us, yes yes yes!


----------



## ned (Jun 23, 2016)

sonic 4 : episode 3 rehash they'd be foolish to waste all the progress they made on it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 23, 2016)

Sonic 3 and knuckles on retro engine like sonic 2 on android with online play and extra beta cut stages.


----------



## Trolling (Jun 23, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Sonic 3 and knuckles on retro engine like sonic 2 on android with online play and extra beta cut stages.


Let them first release Sonic 3 remastered...
Oh wait it's SEGA and they hate Sonic 3.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 23, 2016)

Who hates sonic 3? IS the best  of the trilogy. Just like megaman 3


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 23, 2016)

I'd be cool with some Sonic3&K-esque content.....We are in an Age of Vintage/Retro


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 23, 2016)

ned said:


> sonic 4 : episode 3 rehash they'd be foolish to waste all the progress they made on it.


That wasn't Sonic Team though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm hoping for a Sonic Adventure 3.. SA1 and SA2 were the best in the series, apart from generations and sonic 3


----------



## tri_fin (Jun 23, 2016)

Amazon uk has Sonic Dash for free right now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2016)

tri_fin said:


> Amazon uk has Sonic Dash for free right now.


sonic dash is a free to play game...

EDIT: either that, or it was put free on google play and windows store


----------



## tri_fin (Jun 23, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> sonic dash is a free to play game...


Yeh, I kinda realised I had messed up after I posted. Checked on here saw it was Sonic's b-day then looked at Amazon uk and they were hyping the free Sonic game. I put 2 + 2 together and made 6!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 23, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> sonic dash is a free to play game...
> 
> EDIT: either that, or it was put free on google play and windows store


----------



## Arras (Jun 23, 2016)

I hope it'll be better than their 15th anniversary game. Although honestly, worse could be fun too.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 23, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> I'm hoping for a Sonic Adventure 3.. SA1 and SA2 were the best in the series, apart from generations and sonic 3



On a tecnichal level Sonic 06 is "Sonic Adventure 3". If you look al the thing SA1 and SA2 have in common with 06...yeah. Probably 06 was originaly intended to be a SA3. And at the end...worst sonic game ever made with a port of the original Sonic on GBA...witch also was terrible....well like Lucina says "Hope will never die!", right?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2016)

At this point I can no more get excited for a new Sonic game than I can for a new COD game or something, though actually COD is at least consistently playable. In theory either could be amazing but I am not banking on it.



LiveLatios said:


> I'm hoping for a Sonic Adventure 3.. SA1 and SA2 were the best in the series, apart from generations and sonic 3


Burn the witch!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

Just hope it's not a remastered version of Sonic 1-3+Knuckles or Aventure 3 but an actual sequel to Generations so I don't trust Sega to get myself hyped.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2016)

PedroKeitawa said:


> On a tecnichal level Sonic 06 is "Sonic Adventure 3". If you look al the thing SA1 and SA2 have in common with 06...yeah. Probably 06 was originaly intended to be a SA3. And at the end...worst sonic game ever made with a port of the original Sonic on GBA...witch also was terrible....well like Lucina says "Hope will never die!", right?


Banjo kazooie Nuts & bolts was supposed to be Banjo treeie.. but we still have hope


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 23, 2016)

Sonic Adventure 3 would be nice. That or a game that actually feels like Genesis-era Sonic. I haven't played any recent (past 3 years or so) Sonic games, but up until then nothing really got my interest.

Oh, and when they mention improving sponsor ties... the only thing I can think of is a Sonic Persona. I'll see you in February, Sonic!


----------



## Prior22 (Jun 23, 2016)

I'd like to see HD remakes of the genesis Sonic games.  Also a second Sonic RPG would be awesome.  Other than that I really don't care about a new Sonic game.  Sega has milked that franchise dry.


----------



## XICO2KX (Jun 23, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Sonic 3 and knuckles on retro engine like sonic 2 on android with online play and extra beta cut stages.





JinTrigger said:


> I'd be cool with some Sonic3&K-esque content.....We are in an Age of Vintage/Retro


You mean, something like this?


----------



## pustal (Jun 23, 2016)

The more we wish for a SA3 or remasters the more Sega is likely to say:

"What? No, we are giving you something much better. Behold: Sonic Boom 2!"


----------



## Zense (Jun 23, 2016)

Is it just me or is every big sonic game that gets released for a 5-year anniversary? I guess they need 5 years to make an OK game, which is ridiculous considering how much time they spent back in the genesis days with the same gameplay, just less 3D. And still often (not always) the gameplay is worse...

In comparison, though, Mario's 25th anniversary was celebrated with a port of Super Mario All-Stars to the Wii in 2010.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2016)

If wishing for Sonic Adventure means there is not going to be one then my monkey's paw, eyelashes, birthday candles, shooting stars, wishbones, coins in wells/fountains, dandelions, talking fish, mermaids and bright stars are going on that.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sonic Generations 2 please!


----------



## Catastrophic (Jun 23, 2016)

Sonic Heroes 2. Common Sega. It can hardly be a worse idea than Sonic with a Sword: Motion Control Shenanigans.


----------



## KineticSonata (Jun 23, 2016)

Sonic VR for the Nintendo NX! lol

But seriously I hope they do Sonic some justice with an upcoming retro title. *keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## DaFixer (Jun 23, 2016)

Great,lets hope they don't fuck it up....


----------



## frogboy (Jun 23, 2016)

i hope it's sonic heroes 2.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2016)

Ever heard of this hack called Sonic 1: Next Level?

If you haven't, try it.  That's essentially what I would like from a Genesis-era Sonic game.  Familiar visuals and gameplay, but the levels and enemies aren't rehashed from previous entries in the series.  They now have the Taxman's Retro Sonic engine, I can't see why they can't just make a new-old Sonic game with it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 23, 2016)

Let's be fair here, Most of the bad sonic games were not done by Sonic team, they were done by third party developers, So if they just do the games like they used to, it should be fine. Personally, i like the sonic riders games, I never played the xbox 360 game but if they made a HD Collection of the 3 games with online play, make it for All consoles and "ONLY USED STANDARD CONTROLS" And sold it for $40 i be happy, or just make another sequel.


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 23, 2016)

Anyone playing the Japanese sonic dash club ?;? Same as sonic dash with levels and stuff ?


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sonic Generations 2, anyone?
Alright, I'll go back to my dream corner


----------



## Touko White (Jun 23, 2016)

do not rush it like you did Sonic 06, please


----------



## storm75x (Jun 23, 2016)

Sonic '16

*cough*


----------



## ric. (Jun 23, 2016)

Since we already have  Sonic Generations, all we need is Sonic First Contact, Sonic Insurrection, and Sonic Nemesis to complete the cycle.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 23, 2016)

Did anyone else noticed that they are also working on a full movie, anyone else having bad feelings about that.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 23, 2016)

Sonic and Knuckles 2 please!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 23, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Did anyone else noticed that they are also working on a full movie, anyone else having bad feelings about that.


Considering video game movies almost always disappoint, I'd assume _most_ people have bad feelings about it.


----------



## Apex (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm hoping for a Generations 2. 

Don't care what it's called, or how boring the story is, I want 3D Icecap Zone.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 23, 2016)

Sonic Generations 2: The Next Generation


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 23, 2016)

I know there are rumors they will be making 2 games.

A very, very like Sonic Adventure 3 for the 3D game made by the sonic team.
As well as

A 2D game made by the people who worked on Sonic Colors.


----------



## BlackYoshi485 (Jun 23, 2016)

The Sonic Adventure games were very mediocre(even more than Mighty No.5.7), i think they should put the Hedgehog engine again, with some new cool stuff.


Sonic Adventure 3 is never happening, because Sonic Adventure 3 = Sonic 06', unless you want a Sonic 06' remake, Sonic 16'.

SONIC 16' OH GAWD


----------



## Axido (Jun 23, 2016)

Sonic Boom 2 finally confirmed, guise.


----------



## GoldenSun3DS (Jun 24, 2016)

That's not a "25th anniversary" game. They said they're working on a new game, nothing about it being a special 25th anniversary game.

This isn't news any more than if Nintendo said they were working on a new Mario game.


----------



## chaosrunner (Jun 24, 2016)

please sonic adventure 3 or a game like sonic 06 I PRY FOR MY BALLZ THAT THIS IS THE END OF BOOM


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## XDel (Jun 24, 2016)

Sonic Adventures 1 and 2 aside, I still think they should have quit after Sonic CD.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2016)

Bit controversial there -- that would mean no Sonic 3 and S&K.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 24, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Bit controversial there -- that would mean no Sonic 3 and S&K.


I demand my sonic 3 remaster llike sonic 1 sonic 2 and sonic cd did for retro engine with online modes and hd filters and wide screen.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2016)

What would HD and widescreen do for Sonic? The games seem pretty well designed around seeing only so much of the screen. Expanding the area visible would then change the game pretty fundamentally from where I sit, and I guess if they want to do scaling up to dodge issues with emulation of older video modes no longer supported it could work but it is not like 16 bit Sonic is some ugly at release and time has done it no favours N64 game.

If they wanted to make a whole new game with those trappings then I would be up for that but doing it to classic Sonic would be a lot of work for not much gain.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 25, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> What would HD and widescreen do for Sonic? The games seem pretty well designed around seeing only so much of the screen. Expanding the area visible would then change the game pretty fundamentally from where I sit, and I guess if they want to do scaling up to dodge issues with emulation of older video modes no longer supported it could work but it is not like 16 bit Sonic is some ugly at release and time has done it no favours N64 game.
> 
> If they wanted to make a whole new game with those trappings then I would be up for that but doing it to classic Sonic would be a lot of work for not much gain.



I just mean use that so called retro engine like the other 3 games and make a sonic 3 game, have online 2 player modes and even local 2 player modes and such, unused features (cut and removed features back into the game) for fun and games. i like sonic 2 on android but wish it had been made for consoles, only sonic cd 2011 got console release but not the sonic 1 and 2, probably cause consoles already had the genesis emulated ones already available before the games were being produced. Anyway.... now this.

The first video explains the history of the retro engine uses over the past 5 years and the second is the proof of concept video by "SIR CHRISTIAN WHITEHEAD" Himself of sonic 3 for mobile IN WIDESCREEN.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I just mean use that so called retro engine like the other 3 games and make a sonic 3 game, have online 2 player modes and even local 2 player modes and such, unused features (cut and removed features back into the game) for fun and games. i like sonic 2 on android but wish it had been made for consoles, only sonic cd 2011 got console release but not the sonic 1 and 2, probably cause consoles already had the genesis emulated ones already available before the games were being produced. Anyway.... now this.
> 
> The first video explains the history of the retro engine uses over the past 5 years and the second is the proof of concept video by "SIR CHRISTIAN WHITEHEAD" Himself of sonic 3 for mobile IN WIDESCREEN.




Or better yet, have SEGA make a new game using the Retro Sonic engine.  It could make up for the issues many had with Sonic 4.

I like ROM hacks and all, but most hacks just recycle existing levels and add a few new elements.  What I would like to see is SEGA coming out with a new-old Sonic game, with brand new levels (none of this reskinned-Green Hill Zone malarky).


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 25, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Or better yet, have SEGA make a new game using the Retro Sonic engine.  It could make up for the issues many had with Sonic 4.
> 
> I like ROM hacks and all, but most hacks just recycle existing levels and add a few new elements.  What I would like to see is SEGA coming out with a new-old Sonic game, with brand new levels (none of this reskinned-Green Hill Zone malarky).


Sonic 1 2 & 3 HD Collection, reskinned like sonic 4?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Sonic 1 2 & 3 HD Collection, reskinned like sonic 4?



No, no, not that at all!

I don't want those dying cats touching my S3&K.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 25, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> No, no, not that at all!
> 
> I don't want those dying cats touching my S3&K.


Reskinned like megaman x on ios, Or SFII HD REMIX


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh, if that's what you meant, then I guess I would be OK with that.  

By the way, that looks like Professor Oak in the background of that SFII pic.


----------



## rehevkor (Jun 25, 2016)

A new "retro" Sonic game. I have no objections to just letting Christian Whitehead make one.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jun 27, 2016)

I believe the Project is called *Sonic Adventure 3*, i'm being serious.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Axido said:


> Sonic Boom 2 finally confirmed, guise.


I hate to say this, but Sonic Boom sucks ass....so does Roger Craig Smith. I am a legit, Sonic Fan; and i've been for years....Oh Jason Griffith, where art though!?


----------



## Sliter (Jun 27, 2016)

Chary said:


> , and animation on Sonic Boom.


please sonic team, give up this shit :/ 

I Really don't understand .. we all know when USA get to work with something amd ein japan they NEVER follow de scrpt, everutime they want to "inovate", "make something _new_" ... the fans don't want "something new" made with stuff they already like lol was it really too hard follow the way something goes, instead of messing everything and, the bad or good it can be, still not being the same thing? :/
Come on hey worked harder to make chilly dogs referencie in game than following the happening of adventures2 ! 
Fan can make better canon projects , wating they ime just toshow their love fpr the series, but who get paid for doing the canon do shit :v 

well please, the movie be a good one and the game something that back the series to it trails... x3x


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Jun 29, 2016)

I want them to remake Sonic 06, fix the glitched, add the missing content, add a chao garden, then make a companion app for phones that goes with the chao garden so you can have them on the go as well as in game.  I honestly don't know why people hate 06 so much.  I had a lot of fun with it.  I liked the story, multiplayer was average and had room for improvement, and it reminded me of the Adventure games.  If they ever utilized the Update system that online systems use, they could of fixed a lot of the glitches through patches and such.  I know I'm probably extremely minority in wanting this, but I feel if they fixed it, it wouldn't be so hated.


----------



## frillyseal_69 (Jul 1, 2016)

What the fans want: Sonic Adventure 3
What Sega THINKS they want: Sonic Boom 2

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also Sega TAKE YOUR TIME ON THIS GAME, WE CAN WAIT IF THAT MEANS THE GAME WILL BE BETTER!


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Jul 2, 2016)

God yes please take your time sega


----------



## rehevkor (Jul 23, 2016)

rehevkor said:


> A new "retro" Sonic game. I have no objections to just letting Christian Whitehead make one.



Ehehe.


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 19, 2016)

awesome


----------

